# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 12-09: Family Ties Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 12-09! I know many of you had to submit your stories multiple times due to the evil Russian hacker so for those of you that saw this competition through, I thank you!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Tuesday, 06 November 2012* (adjusted one day due to voting thread going up late). At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 12-10 will be posted.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 5 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 12-09:

*Table of Contents*

Romero's Own - Things You Do for Family
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1294516&postcount=2

Gothik - Bloodlines
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1295519&postcount=5

Adrian - Only the Guilty Should Suffer!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1296236&postcount=6

Liliedhe - Vindication
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1298221&postcount=7

Bloody Mary- The Brightest Star
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1298399&postcount=9

(I apologize for the ugliness of the links rather than embedded links, there are still some forum glitches being worked on)​


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope anybody still remembers this exists... Anyway, here are my votes:

1) Bloody Mary; The Brightest Star, 3 Points
2) Romero’s own, Things you do for family, 2 Points.
3) Adrian, Only the guilty should suffer, 1 Point.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

1.) Liledhe - Vindication - 3 pts
2) Romero’s own - Things you do for family - 2 pts
3) Adrian - Only the guilty should suffer - 1 pt


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

1st Place - "Vindication," by Liliedhe - 3 points
2nd Place - "The Brightest Star," by Bloody Mary - 2 points
3rd Place - "Bloodlines," by gothik - 1 point


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1st Place Bloody Mary - the brightest star - 3pts
2nd place Romeros Own - for the family - 2pts
3rd place - Liliedhe - Vindication - 1pt


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

1st place: Bloody Mary, The Brightest Star, 3 pts.
2nd place: Liliedhe, Vindication, 2 pts.
3rd place: Romero's Own, Things you do for family, 1 pt.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Even with only a few entries, picking the best three and an order took ages:

1st place: Bloody Mary, The Brightest Star, 3 pts
2nd place: Liliedhe, Vindication, 2 pts
3rd place: Romero's Own, The Things You Do For Family, 1 pt


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

3 pts - Liliedhe, Vindication
2 pts - Bloody Mary, The Brightest Star
1 pts - Romer's Own - The Things You Do for Your Family


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*I know I'm late. sorry.*

1st place - Bloody Mary - the brightest star - 3pts

2nd place - "Bloodlines," by gothik - 2 

3rd place - Romero's Own, The Things You Do For Family, 1 pt

Again, sorry I'm late


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Not late, mate, still have 2 days to vote!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

1st Place - "Vindication," by Liliedhe - 3 points
2nd Place - "Bloodlines," by gothik - 2 point
3rd Place - "The Brightest Star," by Bloody Mary - 1 point


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This month's competition is now at an end! Again, thanks to all who have participated and voted for the longest and probably most frustrating (damned Russian hacker...) HOES yet.

And the results are:

*3rd Place* - 10 points - Romero's Own's _The Things You Do for Family_

*2nd Place* - 17 points - Liliedhe's _Vindication_

and the winner is...

*1st Place* - 20 points - Bloody Mary's _The Brightest Star_!

Congratulations to Bloody Mary for toppling the HOES juggernaut that Liliedhe has turned into 

Next month's thread should be up shortly and rep will be divied out as soon as possible.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats to Mary .

Looks like Rogal's rotten luck even effects his stories  /jk


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulation Bloody Mary  

Well done to all who took part.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Liliedhe said:


> Congrats to Mary .
> 
> Looks like Rogal's rotten luck even effects his stories  /jk


And here I thought Horus out-awesomed him on his own. 

Thank you to all who voted for me.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats, Bloody Mary.

I think it's time to stop resting on my laurels as self-appointed HOES-King. After all both Adrian and Liliedhe have only one less victories than myself...time to throw myself once more, good fellows, into the breach.

_Failure_ could work for the RiaR entry I have on the Bolthole, with some tweaking, but I also see it as a respectable chance for an idea I've had for a while now. And seeing as I need a hefty wordcount to catch up on my NaNoWriMo wordcount...yeah, I think I'll go for the latter option.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done everyone + winners...really great reads here!
I'd have posted something for this myself, but ''my PC says no'' and other stuff happened :-(


----------

